# [UTF-8] affichage avec gmplayer et man erroné.

## daiji

Salut tout le monde!

J'ai passé a utf8 en suivant la doc, mais j'ai toujours quelques problèmes d'affichage avec les accents dans mon terminal avec man. L'affichage d'un fichier sous vi ou avec less ne pose aucun problème.. 

gmplayer a aussi des problèmes avec les accents..

```

$ locale

LANG=fr_CH.utf8

LC_CTYPE="fr_CH.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_CH.utf8"

LC_TIME="fr_CH.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_CH.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_CH.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_CH.utf8"

LC_PAPER="fr_CH.utf8"

LC_NAME="fr_CH.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_CH.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_CH.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_CH.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_CH.utf8"

LC_ALL=fr_CH.utf8

```

# Dans mon /etc/conf.d/consolefont

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

# Dans mon /etc/rc.conf

UNICODE=yes

# Dans mon /etc/man.conf

NROFF       /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc

Mon make.conf contient le useflag unicode

Je ne sais plus trop quoi essayer, même si ça risque d'être très bête.. 

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils avisés   :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et dans ton kernel tu a bien coché l'utf8 et mis par défaut ?

----------

## daiji

# .config

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

Si c'est de cela dont tu parles.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

voui

----------

## Poch

Salut,

Pour les man pages il faut changer la ligne commençant par NROFF.... de /etc/man.conf comme recommandé  ici 

```

NROFF           iconv -f utf8 -t iso8859-1 | /usr/bin/nroff -Tlatin1 -c -mandoc

```

Après ça je n'avais plus aucun problèmes avec les accents...

----------

## Il turisto

même problème ici et la dernière commande ne résoud pas le problème.

Au liue d'avoir des caractères bizarres je me retoruve avec des <c9> ... à la place des accents.

----------

## Fifre

j'ai exactement le meme probleme, et je ne sais pas quoi faire non plus ...

----------

## Trapamoosch

```
NROFF           iconv -f utf8 -t iso8859-1 | /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
```

Comme ça, ça fonctionne chez moi.

----------

## palatin

Est-ce que vous utilisez une console avec support de l'utf-8 ? 

personnellement j'utilise ça sous Terminal (xfce), qui utilise VTE et donc supporte l'utf8 :

```
NROFF      /usr/bin/nroff -Tutf8 -mandoc -c
```

Parmis les autres terminaux à supporter l'utf8, il y a gnome-terminal (vte), urxvt et uxterm. Je ne sais pas si le choix de la police change quelque chose, il me semble que toute les polices actuelles ont support utf-8, du moins pour les symboles fr.

----------

## daiji

EDIT : Ha ben pas résolu du tout en fait..

 *Quote:*   

> NROFF      /usr/bin/nroff -Tutf8 -mandoc -c

 

fonctionne en faisant man man p.ex mais pas avec man fprintf

Avec 

 *Quote:*   

> NROFF           iconv -f utf8 -t iso8859-1 | /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc

 

même problème que Il turisto et fifre.. 

J'ai gnome-terminal, donc compatible utf8.

----------

## palatin

Effectivement, ça ne marche pas pour printf, c'est louche. C'est peut-être un problème d'encodage du man, à priori il devrait être en utf-8 mais le fichier à l'intérieur du .gz ne l'est peut-être pas.

----------

## Il turisto

 *Trapamoosch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> NROFF           iconv -f utf8 -t iso8859-1 | /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
> ```
> ...

 

cela fonctionne chez moi.

Merci bcp pour l'aide.

edit : sauf que :

```

man man

iconv: Séquence d'échappement illégale à la position 286

```

----------

## Trapamoosch

Oui exact j'ai le même soucis que toi pour le man man.

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour,

Cà commence à dater, mais essaye toujours

cette bidouille

A+

----------

## daiji

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Cà commence à dater, mais essaye toujours
> 
> cette bidouille
> ...

 

J'ai essayé tout ce que j'ai pu trouver.. Il n'y a aucune des proposition qui fontionne pleinement chez moi.. je commence à désespérer.

Sinon quelqu'un utilise gmplayer et a le même problème que moi ?

----------

## xaviermiller

```
LC_ALL="" man ...
```

----------

## daiji

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> LC_ALL="" man ...
> ```
> ...

 

En effet, c'est un moyen   :Smile: 

----------

## TTK

Passer à l'UTF-8 c'est un bon moyen de tout casser un système qui marche nickel.

J'ai eu la flemme de revenir en iso, pour le moment, mais dès que j'ai le courage je le fais. Contrairement à ce qui se lit partout ce n'est pas prêt du tout. Plein d'applis ont des pbs. (slang, curses, mediawiki + mysql, Eterm, fluxbox ...)

Mébon, je suis un peu aigri, ça passera.

----------

## ceric35

Un an à lire ce merveilleux forum, je me décide enfin a poster

J'avais aussi ce problème, et toutes les solutions proposées ne marchais pas.

Donc après avoir abusé de "man iconv" et "man nroff"

et torturé "/etc/man.conf"

j'en suis arrivé à

 *Quote:*   

> NROFF           iconv -f utf8 -t iso8859-15 | /usr/bin/nroff -Tuft8 -c -mandoc

 

J'ai virer tous ce qui utilisait gtk+-1*, (xmms...), mais gmplayer chez moi est en gtk+2 , donc pas de pb d'accents.

J'avais ce problème aussi avec les fortunes "fr"

j'ai donc fait un alias de fortune en "fortune | iconv -f iso8859-15 -t uft8" en ca marche nikel

----------

## daiji

 *ceric35 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   NROFF           iconv -f utf8 -t iso8859-15 | /usr/bin/nroff -Tutf8 -c -mandoc 
> 
> 

 

J'ai personellement toujours un problème en faisant man man

 *ceric35 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai virer tous ce qui utilisait gtk+-1*, (xmms...), mais gmplayer chez moi est en gtk+2 , donc pas de pb d'accents.
> 
> 

 

Pareil, je pensait que mon gmplayer était en gtk2, comment en être certain ?

----------

## Fifre

 *Quote:*   

> bastien@crust ~ % ldd /usr/bin/gmplayer | grep gtk
> 
>         libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xb761c000)
> 
>         libgtk-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0 (0xb6e8a000)
> ...

 

Mais j'avoue avoir du mal a interpréter le résultat : pour moi, il utilise les deux (sic)

----------

## ceric35

dans l'ebuild la dependance est gtk2

de plus je n'ai plus gtk1 sur mon systeme

(gros bidouillage des uses flag)

pour "man man" j'ai le meme probleme !

ca le fait aussi avec "man apropos" et "man whatis"

en fait, toutes les pages fr qui marchent sont issue du package "app-i18n/man-pages-fr"

les pages man, apropos, et whatis (en fr) viennent du package "sys-app/man"

donc surrement un probleme d'encodage de ces fichiers...

en attendant, je vais m'en passer   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

[mode ma_vie] En ce qui me concerne, je viens de passer tout mon système en anglais, donc je risque plus d'avoir ce genre de problème ^^, l'UTF-8 ne me sert plus que pour les noms de fichiers et les fichiers écrits en français (et pour quand je me mettrai sérieusement au japonais, ça sera plus facile  :Smile:  ).

```
USE="... -nls ..."

LINGUAS=""
```

```
LANG=en_US.utf8

LC_CTYPE=fr_FR.utf8

LC_NUMERIC=fr_FR.utf8

LC_TIME=fr_FR.utf8

LC_COLLATE=fr_FR.utf8

LC_MONETARY=fr_FR.utf8

LC_MESSAGES=en_US.utf8

LC_PAPER=fr_FR.utf8

LC_NAME=fr_FR.utf8

LC_ADDRESS=fr_FR.utf8

LC_TELEPHONE=fr_FR.utf8

LC_MEASUREMENT=fr_FR.utf8

LC_IDENTIFICATION=fr_FR.utf8

LC_ALL=
```

[/mode ma_vie]

----------

## daiji

 *Fifre wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   bastien@crust ~ % ldd /usr/bin/gmplayer | grep gtk
> 
>         libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xb761c000)
> 
>         libgtk-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0 (0xb6e8a000)
> ...

 

Moi j'ai uniquement   libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0, donc je suis ne gtk2, mais j'ai des problèmes d'accents.. décidément..

----------

## ceric35

peut etre les uses flags alors ...

ou les locales generées

avoir "fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8" dans /etc/locale.gen

----------

## daiji

 *ceric35 wrote:*   

> peut etre les uses flags alors ...
> 
> ou les locales generées
> 
> avoir "fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8" dans /etc/locale.gen

 

Oui, oui j'ai tout ça, j'ai même recompiler la glibc..

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

NROFF iconv -f utf8 -t iso8859-15 | /usr/bin/nroff -Tutf8 -c -mandoc

Cette commande fonctionne sur les pages man issues de manpages-fr qui doivent être en UTF-8;

Le problème c'est la page man de man proviens du paquet manpages et est encodée en IS0-8859-1(5?) (mais iconv considère qu'elle est en utf8 a cause du -f utf8)

pour vous en assurer faites :

```
gzcat /usr/share/man/fr/man1/man.1.gz | iconv -f ISO-8859-15 -t utf8
```

 dans un terminal unicode.

Solution bancale : Ajouter l'option -c a iconv qui vas ignorer les erreurs (mais il n'affichera pas les accents pour les pages provenants du paquet manpages)

Bonne solution : Je ne l'ai pas (encore), mais il faut trouver un programme équivalant a iconv, qui détecte correctement l'encodage sur les fichiers d'entrées (et donc ne plus préciser l'option -f).

Je ne sait pas si un tel programme existe, mais je vais chercher.

Autre solutions (la plus propre) : Virer les pages man en fracais du paquet manpage et les mettre dans manpages-fr en unifiant l'encodage de celle-ci, mais ça nécessite un appel aux mainteneurs de Gentoo.

Si on ne précise l'option -f a iconv il considère que le fichier d'entrée utilise l'encodage "par défaut" de la machine, ce qui dans notre cas reviens au même qu'avec la commande livrée au début de ce post.

J'ai lu dans ce post que la passage en UTF-8 étais le meilleur moyen de "casser" sa Gentoo, je ne vois pas ce que le passage en UTF-8 casse a pars l'affichage du textes dans quelques rares cas (man en fait partie), rien de très grave quoi ; Pour moi casser sa gentoo c'est unmerger la glibc   :Laughing: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Autre autre solution :  Lire les pages man avec Konqueror (man:man), il ne détecte pas mieux l'encodage, mais il permet de le changer   :Laughing: 

----------

